# Cleaing Smooth bore barrels



## KSindustries (Jun 10, 2009)

How do you clean smooth bore barrels. Oil, WD-40. I know of gun oil but can I use something else?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

If you are talking about airguns with smooth bore barrels then Beeman MP5 oil is what you need. Do not use WD40!


----------

